
Show HN: Pairwhen - A Simple and Fast Pair Programming Scheduling Tool - catwind7
https://pairwhen.com
======
catwind7
I built this mainly to solve a problem I run into often: finding a time that
works for me and a stranger (usually on a different timezone) to pair program.
Usually it involves me walking someone through a problem that they posted
online and the logistics of trying to find a common time is usually painful.

It's a pretty specific problem so it's possible that few of you will have
interest in using this, but any feedback is welcome nonetheless.

~~~
1cvmask
What’s the price you have in mind down the road?

~~~
catwind7
To be frank, I'm not sure. I'll probably always keep a basic features free and
have a price for integrations. What do you think about that?

